# "Directv DVR has always been the best" 6.2 upgrade



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Received a three page fold out from Directv today, telling me to expect 6.2 on my TiVo shortly. That was the statement on the front page, inside "Now it's even better." Web address www.directv.com/dvr62upgrade


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

boba said:


> Received a three page fold out from Directv today, telling me to expect 6.2 on my TiVo shortly. That was the statement on the front page, inside "Now it's even better." Web address www.directv.com/dvr62upgrade


Just curious what they are going to say when when they start producing their own dvr without Tivo? "We used to be the best and we are trying really hard" :grin: :grin:


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

cboylan3 said:


> Just curious what they are going to say when when they start producing their own dvr without Tivo? "We used to be the best and we are trying really hard" :grin: :grin:


TIME WILL TELL. Over the last 2 years what Directv has introduced has outperformed what DISH has introduced hopefully that trend will continue.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

boba said:


> TIME WILL TELL. Over the last 2 years what Directv has introduced has outperformed what DISH has introduced hopefully that trend will continue.


It was a play on their words. They claimed to have always been the best, but it was using Tivo software not D*'s. So when Tivo is finally dropped D*cant say that they are the best, because they already told everyone thatTivo was the best....never mind was just having fun.

Doesn't really matter, people will believe whatever they say, no matter what side of their mouth it comes out of :grin:


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

How about this for a new D* tagline for the new receivers... "DirecTV DVR's just got better... with the introduction of the all new DirecTV DVR software by NDS, DirecTV goes beyond Tivo and into the future of satellite television." So blah on all of you... They'll figure out some way to spin it.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

My kids tivo got it and I couldn't get the 30 sec skip to work at first, but now it does, so I guess I'll plug my other two tivos in.


----------

